# Cervelo S1 2009 Crank Upgrade Questions



## pearl0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello, 

I have a 2009 Cervelo S1 that I thoroughly enjoy, however I am looking to upgrade the crank and change to a standard from the compact that came with the bike. I have some questions that hopefully you can help me with:

1. I am looking at a Shimano Ultegra FC-6700 that I can get for a good price. I am assuming that I will need to change the BB from the one that came with the bike since the current crank is an FSA. Would you recommend just going with the Shimano Ultegra 6700 BB as well?

2. I search all over the internet and the physical crank and do not see with the current arm length is. I would like to go with a slightly longer arm but need to know which size came with the bike so that I know what size to order. I am thinking that if it is a 170mm that'll I'll go with 172.5mm.

3. While I am at it, I am also considering upgrading the brakes to Ultegra as well since they are on sale right now. I assume that the new Ultegra 6700 series calipers will work with the Ultegra shifters that came with the bike. Is that correct?


Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you, 
Paul


----------

